# December Challenge #2  Playboy Playmate



## user3 (Dec 15, 2005)

..................................................  .............
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..................................................  .

*Ok Dolls and Gents it's time to breakout your  playful naughty side! Let that Sex Kitten purrr!*





              ~~~~~~~
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~~~~~~~



*So let's see that bunny playful sultry side of you! This look can be dramatic or even soft. It's all up to you. So have fun and show us what you're wokin' with! I know you all got it going on!

*Let's just remember to keep it clean! (PG-13)*





Here are some photos for inspiration. Just to give you some ideas. You don't have to follow any certain look.*


----------



## user3 (Dec 15, 2005)

......


----------



## firefly (Dec 15, 2005)

Zap2it-I love the first and second pics! very sultry...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ive never done a FOTD, but i may have to do this just b/c my boyfriend's friend adrian's cousin was a playmate last year! Cara Zavaletta from Road Rules...we'll see what happens!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 15, 2005)

mmm adrianna limaaaaaa <3

goddamn zap2it, you look soooo amazing!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 15, 2005)

I love the second look! Sexy sexy...


----------



## luvme4me (Dec 15, 2005)

I love this thread more pics please! what products did you use? I have been dying to recreate Shania Barker [from meet the barkes] look from her photoshoot with there clothing line


----------



## hazelinsight (Dec 15, 2005)

lovely ladies. Great job! your all lookin sexy!


----------



## user3 (Dec 15, 2005)

*
awwww Thanks ladies! I can't wait to see all of yours!*



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvme4me* 
_I love this thread more pics please! what products did you use? I have been dying to recreate Shania Barker [from meet the barkes] look from her photoshoot with there clothing line_

 






 Thank you!

Here is the thread on what I used on the eyes and lips
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=35121

As for the Face I used Bare Minerals foundation, Nars Laguna, Mac mineral skinfnish in Stereorose for both looks.




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hazelinsight* 
_

lovely ladies. Great job! your all lookin sexy!_

 
LOL Ladies huh?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Whatever you are on I want some too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know I deserve a  :lamer: and a  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for that.


----------



## hazelinsight (Dec 15, 2005)

awww im sorry i was typing so fast. and i thought i saw more but it was the actual playmates. LOL see thats how much you blend in. Im sorry


----------



## user3 (Dec 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hazelinsight* 
_awww im sorry i was typing so fast. and i thought i saw more but it was the actual playmates. LOL see thats how much you blend in. Im sorry_

 

LOL I am just  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  at you. It made me laugh! You are too cute!


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, I did these a few months ago, but I think they fit here....at least that is the reaction I had from people who saw me in print.  One of these photos was in the city paper for my artist column that they did on me.


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 16, 2005)

Zap2it said:
			
		

> So here are 2 I did already. I am probably going to be posting a few for this challenge since most of the looks I can use as my regular FOTD.
> *
> Here is the first look. I did a couple of different pics for it.*
> 
> ...


----------



## user4 (Dec 16, 2005)

i really love the second look... u look crazy sexy girl... whew!!!


----------



## shes a REAL card (Dec 16, 2005)

gorgeous!  i can't wait to do this...being the whore that i am...i am going to pull out the big guns for this one and you know this!  ow ow


----------



## 2_pink (Dec 16, 2005)

I cant wait to see she's a real card's look for this challenge...*waits patiently*


----------



## user3 (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shes a REAL card* 
_gorgeous!  i can't wait to do this...being the whore that i am...i am going to pull out the big guns for this one and you know this!  ow ow_

 

Thanks sexy mama!

I can't wait to see what you do!


----------



## Joke (Dec 16, 2005)

This is the best challenge ever! Great job! I would love to see more pics!


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_So here are 2 I did already. I am probably going to be posting a few for this challenge since most of the looks I can use as my regular FOTD.
*
Here is the first look. I did a couple of different pics for it.*








*Here is the 2nd look. I didn't really like it so I only I did one pic of it. *




_

 
love both
so sexy yeah


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 
_Well, I did these a few months ago, but I think they fit here....at least that is the reaction I had from people who saw me in print.  One of these photos was in the city paper for my artist column that they did on me.










_

 
the hairs really rawks!love it


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrs_livingstone* 
_the hairs really rawks!love it_

 





  Thanks!  It is so fun.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 16, 2005)

ok...heres my first ever Specktra pic! I already did my makeup before I found out about the challenge, but it kind of goes hand in hand! I think my version is sort of a combo between the one with the girl with light lips, and with Adriana Lima:


----------



## meaghan<3 (Dec 17, 2005)

dreamergirl3 -- that is great!!! veryyy hot!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you girls are doing a fabulous job!! can't wait to see some more!


----------



## veilchen (Dec 17, 2005)

Ladies, you all look so great!! It's gettin' hot in here ....


----------



## aziajs (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_ok...heres my first ever Specktra pic! I already did my makeup before I found out about the challenge, but it kind of goes hand in hand! I think my version is sort of a combo between the one with the girl with light lips, and with Adriana Lima:




_

 
I love this!  LOL!  You remind me of Tera Patrick.  Very sexy pic.


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Dec 17, 2005)

i cannot wait to partake!  LOL, all you ladies did amaaazing jobs!  zap2it - i love you for creating this challenge!


----------



## user3 (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_ok...heres my first ever Specktra pic! I already did my makeup before I found out about the challenge, but it kind of goes hand in hand! I think my version is sort of a combo between the one with the girl with light lips, and with Adriana Lima:




_

 

I love this look! Great job!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 17, 2005)

did this look in february!!! but i think it suits this challenge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the porn star look sometimes


----------



## lookinlovely (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 
_did this look in february!!! but i think it suits this challenge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the porn star look sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
What is on your lips?


----------



## Patricia (Dec 17, 2005)

it's prrr


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Dec 17, 2005)

Here's mine...


----------



## user4 (Dec 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 
_did this look in february!!! but i think it suits this challenge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the porn star look sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
ow girl... this is sooo super fitting!!! love it!!!


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 18, 2005)

Ou this one looks like fun I might want to try it.  All of you ladies look so pretty!


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Dec 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_Here's mine...











_

 
what have you got on your lips??  it's gorgeous!  also love the lashes - what brand/# are they?  you are stunning!


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 18, 2005)

This is my first time doing a challenge but I'd thought I'd give it a try.
















Here is a look from the summer but fits in so well.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Dec 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BuyMeLipGloss* 
_what have you got on your lips??  it's gorgeous!  also love the lashes - what brand/# are they?  you are stunning!_

 
Thank you! On the lips, spice liner, courtly lipstick, and chicky lipglass. Sadly, courtly and chicky are both discontinued. Courtly is a matte bubblegummish pink, and chicky is pale pink with gold shimmer. 
The lashes are MAC #2's. They are so much drama. I love them!


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Dec 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_ok...heres my first ever Specktra pic! I already did my makeup before I found out about the challenge, but it kind of goes hand in hand! I think my version is sort of a combo between the one with the girl with light lips, and with Adriana Lima:




_

 
sexy beautiful


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Dec 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 
_did this look in february!!! but i think it suits this challenge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the porn star look sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
this is sooooooooo....(speachless)
love it!!!


----------



## Joke (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow, everyone posted such a great pics, i'm afraid to post mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I look like a drag queen LOL


----------



## hazelinsight (Dec 18, 2005)

All you girls look like your ready for you photo shoot with playboy. Im lovin all of your work. So creative!


----------



## user3 (Dec 19, 2005)

Everyone is doing such a great job!


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Dec 19, 2005)

heres mine! not as good as the others though.... i tried to do a sexy face but it makes my eyeballs look lazy so here...


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 19, 2005)

aw, everyone looks so sexy! thank you to everyone for your wonderful comments...I'm thinking of doing another one! hahaha


----------



## black_crx (Dec 19, 2005)

We would have to show this thread / challenge to Mr. Hefner...


----------



## tannny (Dec 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_ok...heres my first ever Specktra pic! I already did my makeup before I found out about the challenge, but it kind of goes hand in hand! I think my version is sort of a combo between the one with the girl with light lips, and with Adriana Lima:




_

 
i love it what did you use on your lips???????


----------



## crazy4hec (Dec 19, 2005)

*Here's Mine*


----------



## jeanna (Dec 19, 2005)

aw man, i LOVE this challenge! sooo going to participate!


----------



## Pimptress (Dec 19, 2005)

OMG I CAN DO THIS ONE hehe






same day, much hair gel later...





for good measure, NSFW, kinda. toys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://pimptress.com/nikki/pictures/challenge/toy2.jpg


And just to show you, I've been practicing for this for YEARS.....
http://pimptress.com/nikki/pictures/...e/bathtime.jpg


hehe, fun!


----------



## user3 (Dec 19, 2005)

Rockin' it Pimptress!

I love the star on nipple! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW is that "toy" one that moves in the shaft part?




_*
Everyone is doing such a great job! Keep those sexy photos coming!*_


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 19, 2005)

You all look amazing.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tannny* 
_i love it what did you use on your lips???????_

 
LOTS of Benefit No Peeking lip gloss


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Dec 19, 2005)

I already posted this but, this is as sexy as it gets for me...


----------



## user4 (Dec 19, 2005)

u r all looking so damn hot!!! ouch. pimptress u look incredible... love the "toy" pic... lmao. anyways... i need to do this!!! but i dont think i can do it as good as ya!


----------



## Nycutie182 (Dec 19, 2005)

Please, ignore my eyebrows. Thanks. Sorry the quality sucks, and my e/s is grey/silvers not purple...?














eyes: 
smashbox cream shadow duo stick -franklin (base)
Hard Candy white as a highligher and inner corner & tear duct
Cheap light grey
Revlon darker grey
Hard Candy sparkly black in crease and outer corner
YSL mascara faux cils

face:
Select cover up
Uncommon blushcreme
Cubic blush
lips didn't photograph well but I was wearing: 
avon l/l in light pink, cheap light frosty pink l/s, who's that lady lipgelee, & clear lip glass.


----------



## user4 (Dec 19, 2005)

ok, so here's mine. its not that great but eh...


----------



## professionaltart (Dec 19, 2005)

i did my makeup this morning with this theme in mind but i didnt remember to take pics until i got home










i call it...sleepy sultry.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 19, 2005)

here I am ... oh boyy lol :


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 19, 2005)

oh mah gawd i have to do this i love the plamates looks lol the smokey sultry eyes yeah id be perfect for this yay!


----------



## pompoms6921 (Dec 19, 2005)

these are a little old but basically how i always do my makeup!


----------



## Nycutie182 (Dec 19, 2005)

you girls are all so hott


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nycutie182* 
_you girls are all so hott_

 

you are wayy hott too!


----------



## hazelinsight (Dec 20, 2005)

look at all of you. Ur makin me all excited now. LOL sorry i just really miss my man. I need to do this challange for him. lOL


----------



## user4 (Dec 20, 2005)

where the hell is he??? u need to get ur butt to see him mama!!! a hottt chik like u... hes dying out there!!!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_i did my makeup this morning with this theme in mind but i didnt remember to take pics until i got home











i call it...sleepy sultry._

 
I LOVE THIS!!!!  This could totally be in Playboy.  This is my favorite out of all the looks I have seen you do.  I love the fact that you're laying on the bed.  Very sultry.


----------



## brightgreeneyes (Dec 20, 2005)

Here a couple of shots that might work into this category....


----------



## user4 (Dec 20, 2005)

wow, ur eyes r gorgeous!!!


----------



## user3 (Dec 20, 2005)

Great job ladies! Bravo!!!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Dec 20, 2005)

Lmfao


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 20, 2005)

ROTFL... Almost all the girls opened their mouths!!! That's a Playboy Playmate thing I guess... LOL


----------



## brightgreeneyes (Dec 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_wow, ur eyes r gorgeous!!!_

 
I dunno if this was for me or not, if so Thanks alot. hehe. Guess that is why I got stuck with the call sign brightgreeneyes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ha!

And you guys are right, most do have their mouth open...LMAO! Yea it is a playmate/whore thing. Hey I love whores don't get me wrong! haha


----------



## Stylishchica319 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Okay I guess it's my turn...*

Pics taken down...challenge way over.


----------



## makeUPwhore (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## sallytheragdol (Dec 21, 2005)

Woah....Stylish Chica, your makeup and hair are spot on. and daaaang you are hot.


----------



## stacey (Dec 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_



_

 
i ABSOLUTELY LOVE LOVE LOVE this picture! You're so freakin hot!


----------



## Stylishchica319 (Dec 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sallytheragdol* 
_Woah....Stylish Chica, your makeup and hair are spot on. and daaaang you are hot._

 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 21, 2005)

All Of The Ladies Look Glam Fab With This Challenge!


----------



## courtxneyx (Dec 21, 2005)

dunno if you can see those. but yea...i was bored n everyone seemed like they were havin fun with this


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 23, 2005)

why is it that flashes wash out ur face?








whooo messy hair!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











sorry for the furry brows. i'm growing them out so i can get it reshaped.

well i tried *shrugs*


----------



## user4 (Dec 23, 2005)

the smoky eye looks awsome on u girl!!! u r soo pretty!!! what's on ur lips... i like it!


----------



## user3 (Dec 23, 2005)

Sexy Mel!


----------



## jokers_kick (Dec 23, 2005)

I had fun with this one.


----------



## user3 (Dec 23, 2005)

Haha! Love the 2nd Pic Jokers_Kick!

You look hot!!!

I am glad your eyes is better!


So what did you use on your lips?


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 23, 2005)

whooo go nat! love the hand cuffs lol.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  i'm glad ur eye is better too.

if u meant me sexychica its nars turkish delight. its supposed to make my lips look really light but since my lips are so red...eh.


----------



## jokers_kick (Dec 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_Haha! Love the 2nd Pic Jokers_Kick!

You look hot!!!

I am glad your eyes is better!


So what did you use on your lips?_

 
thanks!! I used this hard candy lipgloss which looks exactly like mac's pervette lipstick


----------



## user4 (Dec 25, 2005)

JOKERS_KICK, U LOOK AWSOME!!! that second pic looks sooo great...


----------



## kimmy (Dec 25, 2005)

damn natalie!! you look amazing. and i love the handcuffs haha :]

everyone's looks so fabulous!! my favourite challenge so far


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 27, 2005)

These Looks Are Amazing All Of You Ladies Are Super Talented!


----------



## stacey (Dec 27, 2005)

damn nat, that second pic makes me want to jump on you! haha


----------



## Joke (Dec 27, 2005)

OMG Nat, you look so hot!
Could you please tell use what you used? Eyes, Face, ...?

TIA!!!


----------



## nordic_doll (Dec 28, 2005)

wow I had so much fun with this lol!! lots of pics, sorry.. I just had to haha


----------



## user3 (Dec 28, 2005)

Nordic_Doll    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



























You look hot!

These 2 are my fave!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nordic_doll* 
_







_


----------



## nordic_doll (Dec 28, 2005)

thanks zap2it


----------



## Virgo (Dec 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jokers_kick* 
_I had fun with this one._

 
You look alot like one of my cousins.


----------



## swaly (Dec 28, 2005)

Here's my attempt:






It's Chanel travel collection on eyes/cheeks, MAC's Pink Nouveau on the lips, and MAC's Royal Wink fluidline along the bottom lashline. As usual, flash blew everything out so I tried to save it in Photoshop...but now I just look orange! Ah well.


----------



## jackie100 (Dec 28, 2005)

First post here, thought I'd try because I love the slutty playboy/pornstar makeup look...

For some reason the pores on my face look HUGE on the last pic (and some other pics which I didn't include here) even though I put on tons of powder and foundation, I never realized how big they were until I took pics... 





















The eyes didnt turn out as dark as i wanted them too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On lips : whirl liner with lots of nymphette lipglass

eyes: shroom as base with lots of mulch and carbon on the outer lids, and some honey lust over the lids, cover girl professional mascara

face: studio finish foundation, translucent powder, refined golden bronzer, pinch o peach blush, a bit of shimpage skinfinsh on cheeks and around eyes and at the inner corners.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 28, 2005)

omg Jackie100, you are too beautiful!


----------



## user3 (Dec 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jackie100* 
_






_

 

Great job! Very hot!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 28, 2005)

everybody did such sexy looks!! I tried but I just wasn't feeling sexy today..hehe.


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 28, 2005)

Here is mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I posted this on the FOTD too mwahz!
Me and my kisst faces...









​


----------



## jackie100 (Dec 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_omg Jackie100, you are too beautiful!_

 
 Thanks a lot, your beautiful too! Liked your makeup too, for some reason my eyes look weird I think with lighter colors, but it looks really good on you, very sultry


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 28, 2005)

Ok...this is my first time posting any pic of myself. My camera sucks big time. Soooo...here is a look I did a while ago.


----------



## jokers_kick (Dec 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Joke* 
_OMG Nat, you look so hot!
Could you please tell use what you used? Eyes, Face, ...?

TIA!!!_

 
wow thanks!! I didn't use much mac (sin, i know haha) on my eyes I used this matte black rimmel e/s, and milani in silver ring over it. On my cheeks I used milani's luminous blush, hard candy's hint tint in angel, and this cheap powder stuff. My lips have that lip injection stuff on, which i absolutely love, and a really light pink hard candy lipgloss.


----------



## NICOLE73 (Dec 28, 2005)

Jokers, 

I love your lip color, what is the name of the hard candy lip gloss that you used?
I want to get some.


----------



## Isis (Dec 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pompoms6921* 
_






[/IMG]_

 
OMG I love this one!! It's the Hot Secretary/Teacher look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Deff. may fave so far in this challenge!


----------



## jokers_kick (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NICOLE73* 
_Jokers, 

I love your lip color, what is the name of the hard candy lip gloss that you used?
I want to get some._

 

it was the lightest lipgloss in the glam palm palette thing they made. Heres a picture:]


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow. How did I miss knowing the fact that there was a "challenges" or "theme" section all this time . . . hmm. I have some old ones that'll fit this challenge, just keep in mind, they're OLD, so don't judge the lack of skill with the makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























Only this one is recent:


----------



## Pei (Dec 29, 2005)

Sonrisa, u jus took my breath away...


----------



## 2_pink (Dec 29, 2005)

jokers_kick 2nd pic is way too hot!!!


----------



## stacey (Dec 29, 2005)

RISA!! can i hump your leg? you look DAMN hot!


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_












_

 
Risa I love this one...HOT!


----------



## khadijah (Dec 29, 2005)

i did mine for my friend's photography practice here:
first pic and last 3 pics are of the same theme. I'm the one with the short hair.
http://www.livejournal.com/users/aft...57.html#cutid1


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *khadijah* 
_i did mine for my friend's photography practice here:
first pic and last 3 pics are of the same theme. I'm the one with the short hair.
http://www.livejournal.com/users/aft...57.html#cutid1_

 
Khadijah, you and I have the same name, but I don't have an 'h' at the end!


----------



## cho0chylan3y (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_OMG I CAN DO THIS ONE hehe






same day, much hair gel later...





for good measure, NSFW, kinda. toys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://pimptress.com/nikki/pictures/challenge/toy2.jpg


And just to show you, I've been practicing for this for YEARS.....
http://pimptress.com/nikki/pictures/...e/bathtime.jpg


hehe, fun!_

 
You're the best! I <3 you.
PS: You're extremely pretty and i'm going to join your site ;D


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 29, 2005)

Jakie100 you should post some FOTD's your very pretty! I love the mu on you.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Dec 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Wow. How did I miss knowing the fact that there was a "challenges" or "theme" section all this time . . . hmm. I have some old ones that'll fit this challenge, just keep in mind, they're OLD, so don't judge the lack of skill with the makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























Only this one is recent:




_

 
Wow! Those are super-duper hot! And I'm so sure; your makeup looks flawless as usual.


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 30, 2005)

Okay here's better recent (as in taken tonight) pictures . . .
















and tweaked with Photoshop for that whorish effect . . .


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 30, 2005)

i love it, SonRisa! What colors are you wearing?


----------



## Cleopatra (Dec 30, 2005)

Risa you are a superbabe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your makeup is FLAWLESS!!!!! I am in awe.


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_i love it, SonRisa! What colors are you wearing?_

 
Thank ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes: Stilllife as base with 217 brush. Taupeless in crease with 224 brush. BB Highlight was Taupeless. Macroviolet on lid with 236 brush and lovely lily packed on top of it. Black Tied in outer crease with 219 and 224 brush. Sunday Best on inner eye. Lilacky on the waterline. All Black Fibre rich mascara and NW15 select moisture cover under eyes with 217 brush.

Cheeks: Petticoat with 187 and Pink Opal on apples of cheeks with 225 brush.

Lips: Lingerie and Slightly Off l/l


----------



## veilchen (Dec 30, 2005)

SonRisa, you're really the cream of the crop! You're unbelievable!!


----------



## user3 (Dec 30, 2005)

Sadly, we have one more day left for this challenge. (at least it being in the Sticky section)
I really enjoyed putting up this challenge and looking at all the creative naughty looks!

I'd like to give a round of  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 and  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to all the lovley ladies that participated  in this challenge.

You *ALL* did a great job!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Specktra is blessed to have so many smokin' hot members!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 30, 2005)

SonRisa; Your makeup is awesome! (I tried to only look at your face, but yeah, I wasn't able, HOT HOT HOT!)


----------



## Cleopatra (Dec 31, 2005)

Please don't laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I decided to do a smokey eye today for my FOTD and thought I would give this challenge a try too


----------



## fairytale22 (Dec 31, 2005)

Risa yours are amazing. <333 Here's my sad attempt.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 31, 2005)

What's on your cheeks, if you remember.





I love the second set of pics.  You kind of have a Jenna Jameson thing going on.


----------



## jess98765 (Dec 31, 2005)

my goodness girls, you are all so hot!!! well done to you all for posting!!!


----------



## KJam (Dec 31, 2005)

This one seriously looks like a Playmate photo. Damn, girl!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_



_


----------



## kimmy (Dec 31, 2005)

everyone looks so amazing!! dammmnn risa, you look like a model for serious


----------



## oriGINAl (Dec 31, 2005)

*A little late I know...*











I have posted these before, long ago...some responses said they looked kind of like pinup girl pics.

Sooo really wanted to try out this challenge but camera is in another state! Hope you like


----------



## elan (Jan 1, 2006)

What a way to introduce myself, haha.  Here's a look I did tonight for this challenge--I'm alone on New Year's Eve and needed to do something fun!  Excuse whatever the hell my bangs were doing to me.










Eye closeup:


----------



## Piaqua (Jan 1, 2006)

*First Challenge Entry*

Happy New Years Girls! Alright, this challeneg looked like a good one to join in on for my very first, and may I say you all look GORGEOUS! I swear, model scouts should be on this site, either for models or some amazing makeup artists  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alright, here we go, hope it lives up to some of yours:

I love how artsy this one came out


----------



## amethystangel (Jan 2, 2006)

You girls are all so hot, I'm jealous! 

Lovin' the eye make up!


----------



## user3 (Jan 2, 2006)

Great job ladies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow! I didn't realize how many sexy and hot girls there are on Specktra! I wish I had a camera, I would have definitely done this challenge. Great job ladies, you guys ALL did a great job!!!


----------



## tabgirl (Jan 2, 2006)

Everyone looks so stunning!!! 
JokersKick....friggen HOT girl...as always 
and SonRisa, absolutely breathtaking! You should be modeling!!!


----------



## DaisyDee (Jan 2, 2006)

I was showing my hubby all the hotties on here (crazy, ain't I? LOL)  -- anyway, he was like "WHOA!" when he saw Jokers_kick...and I QUICKLY SAID, "SHE'S ONLY 15!!!"  -- He was shocked and left the room looking dumbfounded! LOLOL!!


----------



## jokers_kick (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaisyDee* 
_I was showing my hubby all the hotties on here (crazy, ain't I? LOL)  -- anyway, he was like "WHOA!" when he saw Jokers_kick...and I QUICKLY SAID, "SHE'S ONLY 15!!!"  -- He was shocked and left the room looking dumbfounded! LOLOL!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HAHAHA!!! wow im taking that as a complement haha :]


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 3, 2006)

All Of The Pictures Are Amazing And What Awesome Talented Women We Have On Specktra.  You All Rock Hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Jan 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 
_did this look in february!!! but i think it suits this challenge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the porn star look sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
what is on your cheek??really beautiful


----------



## Vinyl Vapour (Jan 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jokers_kick* 
_I had fun with this one.











_

 
Wow, you're gorgeous!  The make up is great as well!


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Jan 4, 2006)

Bit Late, but my friend and I were bored....





 Friend (Marion)





 Me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (Kiri)


----------



## alishamaria (Jan 5, 2006)

is this contest still on? lol well im new but heres one of my dramatic looks!


----------



## versace (Jan 9, 2006)

i know u cannot really see my makeup...but hey,it kind of fits in here


----------



## user3 (Jan 9, 2006)

Lookin' Good alishamaria, SSS,kiwicleopatra,Piaqua, elan, and original!!


Vavoom!


Thanks again to EVERYONE who did this challenge! You look worthy of a Playboy centerfold!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Okay here's better recent (as in taken tonight) pictures . . .
















and tweaked with Photoshop for that whorish effect . . .




_

 


DAMN GIRL!!!!  HOT MAMIIIIII


----------



## khadijah (Jan 16, 2006)

Ok, another late pic post..


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Jan 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alishamaria* 
_is this contest still on? lol well im new but heres one of my dramatic looks!







_

 
what did you use on your eyes and lips? it looks gorgeous!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 21, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Better late than never...*


----------



## REYNALD0C (Jan 24, 2006)

Haha Tera Patrick? omg hahaha how sexy!


----------



## REYNALD0C (Jan 24, 2006)

OH WOOPS! that was to that one pic.. on the first page haha.


----------



## alishamaria (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caRpediEm17* 
_what did you use on your eyes and lips? it looks gorgeous!_

 
omg eee! thx!!! umm i think it was lipglass in moonstone, the eyeshadow isnt mac, but my lashes are zoomlash!


----------



## Dena (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey! I'm a little late at this but it sounded fun so I gave it a try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I usually only do natural/neutral makeup so it was nice to play with frosty blues and blacks. (Plus i had just had my hair done and it looked so pornstar-ish!)

this one with lots of contrast






and a natural shot so you can see the colors better


----------



## Mrs Scissorhands (Feb 1, 2006)

I did this a while ago for this fairy party my friend had...






I felt like posting it... haha when I arrived my friends said they were going to put me on the corner to raise money for booze... so I guess it qualifies for this topic.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Feb 2, 2006)

wow everyone looks great! very pron-star-ish indeed...
SonRisa-you are too gorgeous! im so jealous lol


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 7, 2006)

very sexy...


----------



## Patricia (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvBeMac* 
_what is on your cheek??really beautiful_

 
it's gleam eyeshadow


----------



## mariposaboriqua (Mar 17, 2006)

.....


----------



## user4 (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mrs Scissorhands* 
_I did this a while ago for this fairy party my friend had...






I felt like posting it... haha when I arrived my friends said they were going to put me on the corner to raise money for booze... so I guess it qualifies for this topic._

 
this is awsome!!!! wow... u look gorgeous!!!


----------



## ska_wiking (Apr 24, 2006)

wow!!!! you like playmates a lot!! jejeje i like to be a "sexy girl" too! but only sometimes.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i like these photos!!!! there are some make up genius there!!!

PS sorry about my english....


----------



## lunarkiss (Apr 25, 2006)

Mrs Scissorhands:

I don't know if this is good or bad (In this case, I'd say good), but I *so* thought you looked like Christina Aguilera there, heh.


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 25, 2006)

WOW, all of did a really great job!


----------



## BeMyLuckyClover (Apr 30, 2006)

*Ok well decided i would post this since it is the closes thing that even comes to this topic that i have.  it is like 2 years old, seriously.*


----------



## always.27 (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 
_did this look in february!!! but i think it suits this challenge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the porn star look sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
the eyes! the eyes! what did you use??


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 18, 2006)

I've never looked at playboy before, but I guess glossy lips and lightly smoked eyes are pretty hot.

Here's my shot at it:


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 18, 2012)

Patricia said:


>


 
	You did a great work!
  	Gorgeous!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 18, 2012)

TangoMango said:


>


	You look so cute! ^^


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 18, 2012)

lunarkiss said:


> I don't know if this is good or bad (In this case, I'd say good), but I *so* thought you looked like Christina Aguilera there, heh.


  	I agree!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 18, 2012)

SonRisa said:


>


 
	This is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## RedR0se (Jan 19, 2012)

Everyone's so pretty!


----------



## monley (Jul 27, 2012)

Patricia said:


>


 

  	I loveeee the eyeshadow colors!!!!


----------



## carmiebell (Feb 18, 2013)

Hot lashes... and hot boobs  lol


----------

